

The Lean Startup Bundle 2012 - pdelgallego
http://www.appsumo.com/lean2012/?rf=emfd

======
pdelgallego
This is Appsumo $99 deal that includes :

    
    
        Batchbook: 6 months of the Indigo plan
        Chargify: $99 credit
        Clientbiller: 1 year of any package
        Crazy Egg: Lifetime account for one page
        FileSquare: 3 months of service
        Geckoboard: 3 months of any package
        HelloFax: 3 months of 50 pages/mo + unlimited doc signing & templates
        HipChat: 6 months of the Unlimited plan
        KISSmetrics: Lifetime account with 50,000 events/mo
        LaunchRock: $50 credit towards premium features
        LessAccounting: 3 months of the LA plan
        MediaLoot: 3 months of the professional plan
        New Relic: 6 months of the Standard package
        Olark: 4 months of the "Lost Silver Plan"
        Pandaform: 3 months of any plan + 70% off the following 3 months
        PeepCode: One PeepCode screencast of your choice
        Sanebox: $14.85 credit toward any paid subscription
        Sauce Labs: $150 of automated testing
        SendGrid: 6 months of the Silver plan
        Server Density: 1 year of server monitoring
        Sticker Mule: 20% off your sticker order
        Sucuri: $50 off the Premium plan
        Trada: $500 marketplace credit
        Twilio: $30 Developer credit + $50 extra when you upgrade to a full account
        UserVoice: 3 months of any package
        Venture Hacks: PDF edition of the Venture Hacks Bible
        WhatRunsWhere: 1 month of the Advertising Awareness Package
        WP Engine: 6 months of the Personal hosting plan
        Zencoder: $50 in credit towards encoding

